# Anyone Else Dislike Itunes ??



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Been playing with an iPod Nano 2gb MP3 player......seems that you are obliged (as far as I know) to use iTunes to get your MP3s into the iPod.......I find iTunes hard to get to grips with.....is there any alternative?

Alternative software ideas welcomed.

Thanks

Roger


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

any p2p program ,or convert your own


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> any p2p program ,or convert your own


What does that mean??


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry i automatically assume that everyone uses P2P

peer to peer programs such morpheus,dc++,bitcomet to download mp3's

or convert your own cd's to mp3 format and upload them.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sorry...

I thought I had phrased the question legibly....obviously I hadnt.

I have a huge collection of MP3s...BUT AS STATED....you cannot get them into the iPOD without iTunes....if you copy them over with windows exploer etc...they will not play.

I cant make it much plainer..sorry!!


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

Pugster cant be familiar with iPODs or iTunes.....

I have often wondered if there is an alternative to iTunes myself


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

im not tbh, but 2 mins of searching on google shows ppl using

EphPod ,Media Center

i recon abit of searching such bring up some modified firmware somewhere ,imo i wouldnt buy hardware that was so software specific , but thats just me









ive not read this article thro but it may be of some help to ipod owners

http://mp3.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.ht...od%2D151662.php


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roger, Try a Google search for Anapod Explorer. I have been messing about with the free trial and it looks like it does all iTunes does, and more (i.e. full MS Explorer integration) The paid for Nano edition is only $25 and is almost certainly worth it.

If you get the chance, give me a PM about your MFJ box again mate 

73

George


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

swear by Music Match jukebox [www.musicmatch.com] - free version is fine - pro better.

see http://wwws.musicmatch.com/faq/IPOD058.htm - a howto guide to synch with iPod

ML


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> ,imo i wouldnt buy hardware that was so software specific , but thats just me


until an hour or so ago....you didnt even know!!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

ML.

Thanks for that...will take a look..

ESL, George....will PM you re MFJ

Thanks all

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is a new one that looks interesting : http://www.songbirdnest.com/


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Interesting, Roy,

From the FAQs

only one major problem:-



> Will Songbird work with my favorite portable music device?
> 
> We don't have support for any devices yet but we are working on it.


Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

oops, sorry Roger.

This one has many recommendations : http://www.ipodsoft.com/


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

worth a read for ipod owners http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/83570/ripping-...r-use-riaa.html


----------

